# Grabador/Reproductor de Sonidos



## alfaro666 (Jun 3, 2015)

Tengo el Circuito Integrado AP8942A de Aplus. La situación está en que no sé como grabar los sonidos en este pequeño integrado. El circuito que ofrece Aplus en su Hoja de Datos sólo es para la Reproducción de los diversos sonidos grabados. Alguien que pueda ayudarme? por favor  y gracias  ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2015)

​
http://radioshema.ucoz.org/forum/12-9-1

http://www.aplusinc.com.tw/exec/product.php?mod=show&cid=13&pid=aP8942A&lg=P


----------



## alfaro666 (Jun 7, 2015)

Pero cómo grabo sonido en el integrado?


----------



## 7s7 (Jul 14, 2018)

Quiero hacer algún grabador de sonido en tarjeta SD de muy pequeño tamaño. Me llama la atención que existen en el mercado grabadores de vídeo y sonido con tamaño minúsculo y sin embargo, en sonido no hay o son de un precio desorbitado.


¿Tengo que tirarme a un micropic o existe algún integrado específico creado para este fin? 

Hace tiempo existían bolígrafos de propaganda que hacían algo parecido, aunque sólo grababan treinta segundos.


----------



## josemaX (Jul 14, 2018)

Sin SD pero como lo del boligrafo tienes http://www.microtechnica.tv/support/manual/ISD1700_Design_Guide.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2018)

Seguro que de eso hay montado por 1€ en aliexpress o sitios semejantes.


----------



## 7s7 (Sep 3, 2018)

*josemaX*, estupendo circuito integrado. Un amigo se lo ha montado y es estupendo. Para mí no sirve y no es por el SD. Es por el escaso tiempo de grabación y por el tamaño del integrado, demasiado grande. Me conformaría con un sop-8.  

Sooter de un euro, nada. Ya busqué. Los que se venden de moda son del tamaño de un mechero estrecho. Ando buscando uno que fuera como la cuarta parte o menos.


----------



## josemaX (Sep 4, 2018)

Wt2000b02 Support Sd Card U Disk 5v Mini Uart Mp3 Sound Recording Ic Module - Buy Sound Recorder Ic,Voice Recording Ic,Sound Recording Ic Module Product on Alibaba.com y algo así?


----------



## 7s7 (Oct 5, 2018)

Exactamente lo que buscaba.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2018)

Aparte de que graba muy poco tiempo, no parece ser autónomo, en las hojas muestra que necesita un micro para funcionar


----------



## 7s7 (Nov 24, 2018)

Supongo que no hablarás del último enlace. Este permite 32 Gigas.


----------

